# DNA results are in!



## Ari214 (Oct 9, 2014)

We got the results this weekend and it's funny he's neither of the things we thought!

He's not Havanese at all! Which makes me sad because now I feel weird being in this forum. Ha. 

The results say he's a mix of Bichon, Maltese, Miniature Poodle and Keeshond! The last one was a shocker! 

Here's the certification we received.


----------



## harmony (Jan 18, 2015)

Yeah, I can see all of those except the Keeshond! Luna is a bichon/poodle mix, so we're obviously a fan of that combination.  She's a fantastic pet, wonderful temperament, we would get another just like her if we could be sure to do it without supporting puppy mills.

But of course, you know you have a great dog already. DNA testing does nothing to change that.


----------



## Adorable_Zeke (May 31, 2014)

Ari214 said:


> He's not Havanese at all! Which makes me sad because now I feel weird being in this forum. Ha.


From my brief time of this forum, I think it is safe to say all are welcome as long as you love the canine member of your family, regardless of breed. Kipper is a great dog and loved, that's what matters!


----------



## harmony (Jan 18, 2015)

Adorable_Zeke said:


> From my brief time of this forum, I think it is safe to say all are welcome as long as you love the canine member of your family, regardless of breed. Kipper is a great dog and loved, that's what matters!


Agreed.

Also, bichons and maltese are part of the same family as havanese, it's always possible he has havanese DNA but it was close enough to bichon and maltese that it fooled the test.


----------



## Ari214 (Oct 9, 2014)

Adorable_Zeke said:


> From my brief time of this forum, I think it is safe to say all are welcome as long as you love the canine member of your family, regardless of breed. Kipper is a great dog and loved, that's what matters!


This is true. Everyone here is great and they have been a huge help!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Ari214 said:


> He's not Havanese at all! Which makes me sad because now I feel weird being in this forum. Ha.


I don't care what the Kipster is, he is still mi amigo and I hope he sticks around on this Forum.

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## Ari214 (Oct 9, 2014)

Yeah, I thought of that. But of course I told my husband that since we've been telling people we have a Havanese and even have a little silhouette portrait of one in our living room, we're gonna have to actually get one now!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ari214 said:


> We got the results this weekend and it's funny he's neither of the things we thought!
> 
> He's not Havanese at all! Which makes me sad because now I feel weird being in this forum. Ha.
> 
> ...


Well, Bichons and Maltis are close relatives, and you are ALWAYS welcome here anyway!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ari214 said:


> Yeah, I thought of that. But of course I told my husband that since we've been telling people we have a Havanese and even have a little silhouette portrait of one in our living room, we're gonna have to actually get one now!


Ha! They're like potato chips! It's only a matter of time!


----------



## Ari214 (Oct 9, 2014)

krandall said:


> Well, Bichons and Maltis are close relatives, and you are ALWAYS welcome here anyway!


Thank you  Besides, where would I find a Maltichon/Poodle/Keeshond mix forum? Hahaha.

I still can't get over the Keeshond bit. The poodle was a a bit of a surprise but not too much; the hair on top of his head gets a little kinky and I've always said it looked poodle-like.


----------



## NickieTwo (Jun 17, 2013)

Human DNA tests aren't very good at ethnicity, so I'd think the same would be true with dogs and breed makeup. Estimates or guesses. Human DNA tests do well with matching relatives and canine DNA can be used to prove parents.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Ari214 - Have you checked that the DNA testing you did includes Havanese as one of their validated breeds? The Canine Heritage Breed Tests do not cover Havanese, whereas the Wisdom Panel one does, which is the one I used for my sister's mutt. Wisdom Panel checks for 203 breeds, Canine Heritage Standard checks for 50 breeds, and Canine Heritage XL checks for 100 breeds.

I also found this info online:
"Veterinary geneticists we consulted pointed to Wisdom Panel as the most scientifically reputable. Wisdom Panel’s more dependable results today are a product of improvements developed over the years, chiefly expansion of the company’s breed database. 

Breeds have distinctive genetic signatures owing to the fact their members are genetic isolates — that is, bred from a limited population of dogs. The more unique the breed characteristics, the easier to identify a breed's members via their DNA.

A mixed-breed dog whose parents or grandparents are purebred generally is easier to identify than a dog descended from generations of mixes."


----------



## Ari214 (Oct 9, 2014)

MarinaGirl said:


> Ari214 - Have you checked that the DNA testing you did includes Havanese as one of their validated breeds? The Canine Heritage Breed Tests do not cover Havanese, whereas the Wisdom Panel one does, which is the one I used for my sister's mutt. Wisdom Panel checks for 203 breeds, Canine Heritage Standard checks for 50 breeds, and Canine Heritage XL checks for 100 breeds.
> 
> I also found this info online:
> "Veterinary geneticists we consulted pointed to Wisdom Panel as the most scientifically reputable. Wisdom Panel's more dependable results today are a product of improvements developed over the years, chiefly expansion of the company's breed database.
> ...


Yes, they do. I know because I called and asked! Haha. I called this morning and they do have Havanese and Coton on their list, which were the two we were debating between. And it was a Royal Canin test via Wisdom Panel - whatever that means - but I assume it's the same one you're talking about.


----------



## azcolaw (Jul 19, 2013)

He's adorable no matter what. 
Thanks for sharing the results. The DNA testing is so interesting.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Kipper is such cutie pie! He still looks Havanese to me Maybe he would like a little playmate


----------

